# Laminated spindle turning blanks



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Everyone knows endgrain glue joints are a no-no when it comes to most woodworking.

I'm a very new turner wondering about laminated spindle blanks. I often see turning projects that were clearly turned from laminated blanks with endgrain glue joints. So what gives? Do endgrain glue joints withstand the forces applied during turning? Are the turners that employ this practice taking a risk, and do half of them end up knocked on their butt from flying projectiles?

(I assume after the turning it doesn't matter much as most decorative turning projects are not subjected to much force and if the joint was to come apart it would probably be during turning)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice article to walk you through the process.

http://www.busternus.com/demo/index.html

Plenty of examples of end grain glued up in segment and staved turning. No secret you glue side too. Glue must fully cure before turning.

I have had problem with gluing end grain together to make a pen blank


----------

